
Ask HN: Had you used any dVPN? - chompomonim
I see that there are at least a couple of decentralized VPNs out there (Orchid, Sentinel, Mysterium...). How one could choose which to use?<p>I like the idea that they can&#x27;t store logs, they require buying own tokens. So I don&#x27;t want to buy a bit of each of them just to test. So any suggestions from which to start?
======
xadam
Most of VPNs have no logs policy and are quite secure IMHO. Why you wanna go
for this blockchain something?

------
foob4r
Yes, tor.

~~~
chompomonim
Tor is cool, but I'm tired of using their browser and all the captchas. Also
would like to protect anything is going out of my phone (all the apps I use).

~~~
foob4r
On Android, you can use orbot.

